# Charging A&B DW's



## Guest

If a suspect kicked someone and then bashed someone in the head with a frying pan and a rolling pin, would there be 3 different ABDW charges during booking?


----------



## Guest

guys........ give him/her a break. they're learning disabled.


----------



## grn3charlie

Atleast he took the advice to ask this in ask a cop.


----------



## Guest

yes, it is shod foot


----------



## Rock

rookie said:


> If a suspect kicked someone and then bashed someone in the head with a frying pan and a rolling pin, would there be 3 different ABDW charges during booking?


 Sure, why not. We might even make up some shit.


----------



## Guest

rookie said:


> yes, it is shod foot


Yes, it's three seperate charges.


----------



## clancy-dawg

rookie said:


> If a suspect kicked someone and then bashed someone in the head with a frying pan and a rolling pin, would there be 3 different ABDW charges during booking?


I see you've met my wife.


----------



## Guest

Is shod foot kicking someone when they're down or kicking in any position?



clancy-dawg said:


> I see you've met my wife.


Did she beat you up or?


----------



## Eagle13

Oh boy....popcorn anyone?


----------



## Guest

ahhahahahahahahaha Eagle


----------



## clancy-dawg

rookie said:


> Did she beat you up or?


[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imax93Iwp88[/nomedia]


----------



## OfficerObie59

rookie said:


> Is shod foot kicking someone when they're down or kicking in any position?


You really are a rookie.


----------



## midwatch

Forget about A&B/DW, that's for kids. Go with attempted murder...or mayhem...or engaging in prize fighting. Or be creative and make up your own charges. That's what I usually do.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Wolfman said:


> What if the foot is shod in a fluffy bunny slipper?


Depends, did the rabbit die?


----------



## Glock23

I would use 272-77


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Glock23 said:


> I would use 272-77


 Yes, but would it be one or two counts?


----------



## 8MORE

Nuke_TRT said:


> Depends, did the rabbit die?


Yes, two stuffed rabbits were slaughtered to make those slippers.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Glock23 said:


> I would use 272-77





8MORE said:


> Yes, two stuffed rabbits were slaughtered to make those slippers.


I'd go with 272/34 if you weren't kind enough to put the rabbit out of it's misery before you made the slipper.

On a serious note and in an effort to further hijack this thread, man, everytime I look at that chapter, it's like I'm getting another lesson in colonial crim law.
http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/gl-272-toc.htm

Here's another goodie:


> Chapter 272: Section 36. Blasphemy
> 
> Section 36. Whoever wilfully blasphemes the holy name of God by denying, cursing or contumeliously reproaching God, his creation, government or final judging of the world, or by cursing or contumeliously reproaching Jesus Christ or the Holy Ghost, or by cursing or contumeliously reproaching or exposing to contempt and ridicule, the holy word of God contained in the holy scriptures shall be punished by imprisonment in jail for not more than one year or by a fine of not more than three hundred dollars, and may also be bound to good behavior.
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/272-36.htm


And another:


> Chapter 272: Section 63. Tramps; begging or riding freight trains as prima facie evidence
> 
> Section 63. Whoever, not being under seventeen, or a person asking charity within his own town, roves about from place to place begging, or living without labor or visible means of support, shall be deemed a tramp. An act of begging or soliciting alms, whether of money, food, lodging or clothing, by a person having no residence in the town within which the act is committed, or the riding upon a freight train of a railroad, whether within or without any car or part thereof, without a permit from the proper officers or employees of such railroad or train, shall be prima facie evidence that such person is a tramp.
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/272-63.htm


And Obie's personal favorite (okay, so it's not a 272, but for you wannabe supervisors, I heard this one once made it onto a promotional exam):


> Chapter 266: Section 132. Pigeons; killing or frightening
> 
> Section 132. Whoever wilfully kills pigeons upon, or frightens them from, beds which have been made for the purpose of taking them in nets, by any method, within one hundred rods of the same, except on land lawfully occupied by himself, shall be punished by imprisonment for not more than one month or by a fine of not more than twenty dollars, and shall also be liable for the actual damages to the owner or occupant of such beds.
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/266-132.htm


----------



## Guest

midwatch said:


> Forget about A&B/DW, that's for kids. Go with attempted murder...or mayhem...or engaging in prize fighting. Or be creative and make up your own charges. That's what I usually do.


ooh mayhem. love the name of that charge. I can't wait to slash people in their faces. You betcha I'm capable of that.

engaging in prize fighting....wow, 10 years max for fighting? is this charge for pre arranged boxing matches that results in serious injuries?

and what about the dueling charge?


----------



## SargeLorenzo

rookie said:


> If a suspect kicked someone and then bashed someone in the head with a frying pan and a rolling pin, would there be 3 different ABDW charges during booking?


Yup, 3 different charges. As Clancy-Dawg was getting at I would also add a charge of Impersonating a Three Stooges Routine. I would also make sure the booking officer was wearing his hat while entering the charges into the computer.


----------



## Crvtte65

OfficerObie59 said:


> You really are a rookie.


Don't insult rookies by comparing them to "rookie"...


----------



## OfficerObie59

^ Touche.


rookie said:


> and what about the dueling charge?





> Chapter 265: Section 3. Duel; wound without and death within state; venue
> 
> Section 3. An inhabitant or resident of this commonwealth who, by previous appointment or engagement made within the same, fights a duel outside its jurisdiction, and in so doing inflicts a mortal wound upon a person whereof he dies within the commonwealth shall be guilty of murder within this commonwealth, and may be indicted, tried and convicted in the county where the death occurs.
> 
> M.G.L. - Chapter 265, Section 3


----------



## Guest

SargeLorenzo said:


> Yup, 3 different charges. As Clancy-Dawg was getting at I would also add a charge of Impersonating a Three Stooges Routine. I would also make sure the booking officer was wearing his hat while entering the charges into the computer.


better put on a hard construction hat because the cop hats are flimsy. and they're mostly hiding behind the booth anyways


----------



## kwflatbed

*will someone ban this asshole !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Harry, I have visions of you sitting on your computer with uncontrollable twitching as you read some of these posts.


----------



## niteowl1970

rookie said:


> better put on a hard construction hat because the cop hats are flimsy. and they're mostly hiding behind the booth anyways


Cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## Eagle13

Everyone in this thread should read this thread to know this lowlife rookie a little better:
http://www.masscops.com/forums/war-stories/78510-most-unique-b-dw-weapon-used-10.html#post499544

He admits his real reason for being here!


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> Everyone in this thread should read this thread to know this lowlife rookie a little better:
> http://www.masscops.com/forums/war-stories/78510-most-unique-b-dw-weapon-used-10.html#post499544
> 
> He admits his real reason for being here!


I'm pretty sure they read it already. All of you conspire against me.


----------



## Eagle13

rookie said:


> I'm pretty sure they read it already. All of you conspire against me.


That is what you think. That is what you will always think about everything. It is not your stupid actions that put you where you are it is everyone else's fault. It is not the fact that your actions got you to this point, it is everyone being out to get you at every turn.

Take responsibility for your actions or you will continue to be a fuck-up.


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> Take responsibility for your actions or you will continue to be a fuck-up.


my actions here?


----------



## Eagle13

Everywhere. Be a man and smarten up.


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> Everywhere. Be a man and smarten up.


I've always showed up to court. and what do you think about 50 year olds still committing crimes? Do you think they are immature too?


----------



## fra444

WOW!!! Your a bigger idiot then both wcsmart and Adrian put together! The only thing more impressive then your ignorance is your flat out STUPIDITY!!!!


----------



## Eagle13

rookie said:


> I've always showed up to court. and what do you think about 50 year olds still committing crimes? Do you think they are immature too?


Absolutely...I have plenty of opinions of people that commit crimes as a teen and an adult.

You are young enough that you could possibly turn it around. You know you are not the smartest guy out there, but you know that what you are doing is wrong when you commit a crime. Is it drugs that makes you do stupid shit? Anger? Do you feel that you don't have any redeeming qualities about yourself? Do you need to learn some skills to get you a job?


----------



## Guest

rookie said:


> I've always showed up to court. and what do you think about 50 year olds still committing crimes? Do you think they are immature too?


----------



## fra444

Eagle13 said:


> Absolutely...I have plenty of opinions of people that commit crimes as a teen and an adult.
> 
> *You are young enough that you could possibly turn it around*. You know you are not the smartest guy out there, *but you know that what you are doing is wrong when you commit a crime*. Is it drugs that makes you do stupid shit? Anger? Do you feel that you don't have any redeeming qualities about yourself? *Do you need to learn some skills to get you a job*?


 Eagle I like you. You seem like a smart person with a good future and an all around nice guy. That being said if you continue to use liberal talk like highlighted above when feeding the trolls, I'm gonna have to gig you!!!!!


----------



## Eagle13

fra444 said:


> Eagle I like you. You seem like a smart person with a good future and an all around nice guy. That being said if you continue to use liberal talk like highlighted above when feeding the trolls, I'm gonna have to gig you!!!!!


I usually like telling these idiots to f*ck off. It really hasn't been working with this moron but he reminds me of my brother.

And I actually want to know if the kid has an answer to those very simple questions. And are you my brother rookie?


----------



## SargeLorenzo

rookie said:


> better put on a hard construction hat because the cop hats are flimsy. and they're mostly hiding behind the booth anyways[/keep telling yourself that, you know what's better than your made up reverse-intimidating booking experience? NOT BEING ARRESTED FOR A CRIME! Nice attitude, "I'm a f*!ked up member of society, I'm not smart enough to better myself, and lack any and all integrity to go through life doing the right thing" your family must be very proud (that's if they put down the crack pipe/bottle for long enough).


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> I usually like telling these idiots to f*ck off. It really hasn't been working with this moron but he reminds me of my brother.
> 
> And I actually want to know if the kid has an answer to those very simple questions. And are you my brother rookie?


I do have my reason to commit crimes. I rather not say it. Am I your brother? Is that a serious question? I'm not your brother. Was he stubborn like me?


----------



## Eagle13

rookie said:


> I do have my reason to commit crimes. I rather not say it. Am I your brother? Is that a serious question? I'm not your brother. Was he stubborn like me?


 No he was stupid...but seriously would love to hear your "reason" for breaking the law. Because you like the tights?










Seriously what is your reason?


----------



## SargeLorenzo

Eagle13 said:


> No he was stupid...but seriously would love to hear your "reason" for breaking the law. Because you like the tights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously what is your reason?


 Nope. because he prefers a life without freedom, good food, heterosexual sex. You go, criminal, prison life is the only life!!......idiot


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> No he was stupid...but seriously would love to hear your "reason" for breaking the law. Because you like the tights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously what is your reason?


tights? what do you mean by that? buttrape?

I have always had a stealing habit even when I was a toddler.


----------



## Eagle13

So have you committed any crimes recently?


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> So have you committed any crimes recently?


no I don't. it's been awhile. on probation right now


----------



## OfficerObie59

Eagle13 said:


> So have you committed any crimes recently?





rookie said:


> no I don't. it's been awhile. on probation right now


 What type of response is "No I don't?"

The only type of probation you should be on is academic probation---from preschool. In your late 20's.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

OfficerObie59 said:


> Either ignore or banter back with the village idiot with the big nose, elf ears, and off-color Santa Hat. Trolls will only respond to silent treatment, or reverse psychology. Outwardly appearing to be frustrated only reinforces troll-like childish behavior, as do insults and outward appearances of loosing one's cool or using retorts that are disproportinal to the afront being committed.
> 
> Every billy goat in the world is crossing bridges in relative safety because apparently all the trolls took a fall vaction to New England watch the folliage...and stopped at Masscops for a piss break.
> 
> Hey Harry, let Gil know that if you fire up the ban bus, you could make him some decent dough in exit fares when you stop at their bridge. It would certainly cover some of that revenue he's lost since he stopped having members subscribe.


Or you trace the IP address, isn't that right WC.c:


----------



## OfficerObie59

Nuke_TRT said:


> Or you trace the IP address, isn't that right WC.c:


I actually think that post is worthy of it's own thread...


----------



## Eagle13

OfficerObie59 said:


> I actually think that post is worthy of it's own thread...


A how too on trolls.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Amazed that someone his age actually comes across as an adolescent, maybe at 33 he is truly impaired.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Eagle13 said:


> A how too on trolls.


 Exactly...

http://www.masscops.com/forums/just-shootin-breeze/83074-leave-trolls-alone.html


----------



## Guest

Nuke_TRT said:


> Or you trace the IP address, isn't that right WC.c:


who's WC?


----------



## Nuke_TRT

You tell us.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Watch it kid... IP's are traceable via NCIC...


----------



## Guest

Nuke_TRT said:


> You tell us.


the other troll wcsmart?


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> Watch it kid... IP's are traceable via NCIC...


okay, you found me already. I don't really care. what does it say on the ncic then? pm me. I don't think private info is allowed in the forum


----------



## OfficerObie59

OfficerObie59 said:


> Watch it kid... IP's are traceable via NCIC...





rookie said:


> okay, you found me already. I don't really care. what does it say on the ncic then? pm me. I don't think private info is allowed in the forum


 No worries, kid. Everyone else knows what I'm referring to.


----------



## Guest

might be the initials on my myspace page that you guys found. that's all.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Crow?


----------



## Guest

Nuke_TRT said:


> Crow?


what? huh?


----------



## kwflatbed

rookie said:


> might be the initials on my myspace page that you guys found. that's all.


All you assholes are easy to find on the internet.


----------



## OfficerObie59

rookie said:


> what? huh?


So what's the purpose of all this exactly?


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> So what's the purpose of all this exactly?


the purpose is what nuke was referring to? what's crow?


----------



## Eagle13

rookie said:


> the purpose is what nuke was referring to? what's crow?


Rookie did you ever get your license? Or permit for that fact?


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> Rookie did you ever get your license? Or permit for that fact?


for a gun? no


----------



## Eagle13

rookie said:


> for a gun? no


No. To drive, or are you still practicing in a big lot?


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> No. To drive, or are you still practicing in a big lot?


hahahahahaha!!!! still didn't get my license yet


----------



## OfficerObie59

rookie said:


> what's crow?


A dinner, possibly.

It certainly is for me, considering what I've learned about you.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

With his admission of his enjoyment of certain crimes, I'm sure the Detectives in his jurisdiction would like to take a look for any of their open cases.


----------



## Guest

Nuke_TRT said:


> With his admission of his enjoyment of certain crimes, I'm sure the Detectives in his jurisdiction would like to take a look for any of their open cases.


I told them, they just didn't want investigate for most of it.


----------



## midwatch

rookie said:


> ooh mayhem. love the name of that charge. I can't wait to slash people in their faces. You betcha I'm capable of that.


I said charge them with it, not actually commit the crime. Fucking psycho.


----------



## 94c

Am I going to be the one to break into this pussies account and expose him?


----------



## OfficerObie59

94c said:


> Am I going to be the one to break into this pussies account and expose him?


It's pretty much been done over in the "troll" tread...


----------



## Sam1974

OH you guys.. wasting your time with this tool..

Scary thing is THIS :


> I wasn't there, as soon as I had heard my brother was in jail and was beaten by cops, *my wife and children* jumped on a plane from Austin out here.


*F*CKING YIKES*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

midwatch said:


> I said charge them with it, not actually commit the crime. Fucking psycho.


for those who know me well enough, most of them think I'm a real psycho. I'm capable of anything. trust me guys, you will remember me for the rest of your lives. I guarantee it


----------



## Nuke_TRT

rookie said:


> for those who know me well enough, most of them think I'm a real psycho. I'm capable of anything. trust me guys, you will remember me for the rest of your lives. I guarantee it


Most of us are just trying to forget you.


----------



## Eagle13

rookie said:


> for those who know me well enough, most of them think I'm a real psycho. I'm capable of anything. trust me guys, you will remember me for the rest of your lives. I guarantee it


What is your intention sir? Are you planning a cowardly shooting, kidnapping a local child, Grand Theft Auto style melee and crime spree, or will we just remember you as the biggest tool I have ever seen online?

What is your major malfunction, numbnuts? Didn't Mommy and Daddy show you enough attention when you were a child?


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Hey, I have an idea, try breaking into where I work


----------



## Guest

Nuke_TRT said:


> Hey, I have an idea, try breaking into where I work


I'm not that stupid


----------



## Nuke_TRT

rookie said:


> I'm not that stupid


That's debatable.


----------



## Eagle13

Just go back to prisontalk.com, a place where you can relate to other guys in your position.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Eagle13 said:


> Just go back to prisontalk.com, a place where you can relate to other guys in your position.


 Nice double entendre, Eagle.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Eagle13 said:


> Just go back to prisontalk.com, a place where you can relate to other guys in your position.


Ha, for him, he might enjoy being in that position.
:hump:


----------



## Eagle13

Rookie....what evere happened to this?



> I have talked about this before in this forum. I was charged with arson, B&E, A&B on a police officer, 2 counts receiving stolen property, and attemptive B&E. The case is over and I pleaded to a "CWOF". I received 1 1/2 yrs of probation and 10 hrs of community service a month. If I get arrested within the probation period, I could face up to 2 1/2 yrs in jail. If I successfully completed the probation, and I am charged with the same offenses in the future, does double jeopardy apply?


It seems like all your "troubles" with the law started in 2006. How's that workin' out for you?

You could be planning a giant fireworks display too. Did you ever end up buying those fireworks wholesale?


----------



## csauce777

rookie said:


> I have always had a stealing habit even when I was a toddler.


I hate thieves. They deserve any beating they get. Just sayin'.


----------



## Guest

Nuke_TRT said:


> Hey, I have an idea, try breaking into where I work


This is the best advice yet. Take the offer Rook... Take it!


----------



## OfficerObie59

Better yet, have him try to break into Wolfie, Killjoy, or Sgthoskins' home in the middle of the night. See how that works out for him.


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> Rookie....what evere happened to this?
> 
> It seems like all your "troubles" with the law started in 2006. How's that workin' out for you?
> 
> You could be planning a giant fireworks display too. Did you ever end up buying those fireworks wholesale?


1 yr into the probation for the cwof, I caught a case and my lawyer successfully argued to dismiss the cwofed case since they were gonna give me long probation for the new case. YES!!! right in the detectives faces booyah!

not enough money to buy wholesale


----------



## Eagle13

rookie said:


> 1 yr into the probation for the cwof, I caught a case and my lawyer successfully argued to dismiss the cwofed case since they were gonna give me long probation for the new case. YES!!! right in the detectives faces booyah!
> 
> not enough money to buy wholesale


You are one angry Asian.

Would you like to share what city you caught the A&B on a police officer?


----------



## Guest

rookie said:


> 1 yr into the probation for the cwof, I caught a case and my lawyer successfully argued to dismiss the cwofed case since they were gonna give me long probation for the new case. YES!!! right in the detectives faces booyah!
> 
> not enough money to buy wholesale


Die in a grease fire.

Respectfully Submitted,

5-0


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> You are one angry Asian.
> 
> Would you like to share what city you caught the A&B on a police officer?


I told you guys I'm a crazy motherfucker. so, do you believe me now?

the city is not important. I want to put all that behind me


----------



## Eagle13

rookie said:


> I told you guys I'm a crazy motherfucker. so, do you believe me now?
> 
> the city is not important. I want to put all that behind me


No...


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> No...


suit yourself. whatever floats your boat


----------



## Eagle13

rookie said:


> suit yourself. whatever floats your boat


What makes you tick? Were you abused? Did you finish high school?

Do you still smoke Marlboro's and drink Sierra Mist?


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> What makes you tick? Were you abused? Did you finish high school?
> 
> Do you still smoke Marlboro's and drink Sierra Mist?


alright, get off of me


----------



## Nuke_TRT

rookie said:


> alright, get off of me


I bet you say that alot when you're locked up.


----------



## Sam1974

rookie said:


> I told you guys I'm a crazy motherfucker. so, do you believe me now?
> 
> the city is not important. I want to put all that behind me


HOLY CRAP... My Bullshit meter just exploded!!!!!












rookie said:


> alright, get off of me


Something tells me he screams that every night when he's laying on his stomach, thinking of his happy place!


----------



## Guest

Sam1974 said:


> HOLY CRAP... My Bullshit meter just exploded!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me he screams that every night when he's laying on his stomach, thinking of his happy place!


what am I bullshitting on?


----------



## Nuke_TRT

So, how long have you been an oxygen thief?


----------



## Sam1974

rookie said:


> what am I bullshitting on?


Every piece of crap that spews forth out of your worthless flea infested mouth...

'Nuff Said..

so tell me Rookie... how do you prefer your pickles?


----------



## Guest

Sam1974 said:


> Every piece of crap that spews forth out of your worthless flea infested mouth...


*prepares to exhale in sam's face* HAWWW!!


----------



## Sam1974

rookie said:


> *prepares to exhale in sam's face* HAWWW!!


trust me when i tell you this.. you will NEVER EVER get anywhere near my face.. I am WAY out of your league there cheeze wiz


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Sam1974 said:


> trust me when i tell you this.. you will NEVER EVER get anywhere near my face.. I am WAY out of your league there cheeze wiz


Not even if he says pretty please?


----------



## Sam1974

Nuke_TRT said:


> Not even if he says pretty please?


nope.. the only one who gets anything from begging is you Nuke...lol


----------



## Eagle13

Sam1974 said:


> nope.. the only one who gets anything from begging is you Nuke...lol


 aww!!


----------



## Nuke_TRT

WOW...


----------



## Guest

Nuke_TRT said:


> Not even if he says pretty please?


I'm gonna top that shit with sugar too


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Go away, the adults are talking.


----------



## Sam1974

Nuke_TRT said:


> Go away, the adults are talking.


yea children should be seen and not heard.. in your case, though rookie.. i suggest you dip your face in boiling oil...

nothing like the smell of human french fries.. mmmmmm makes me want some chicken wings!


----------



## Guest

Nuke_TRT said:


> Go away, the adults are talking.


sounds more like internal cop talk


----------



## Sam1974

USMCMP5811 said:


> Rookie,
> 
> Shut up, you'll never be the man your mother is, now save your breath...You'll need it to blow up your date.












Complete with chest hair! i bet this keeps him warm at night..lol


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Nah, doesnt have the weight that he is used to on top of him


----------



## Sam1974




----------



## Guest

Sam1974 said:


>


sick ass coppers posting these pics on a COP forum. show some decency and maturity


----------



## Sam1974

rookie said:


> sick ass coppers posting these pics on a COP forum. show some decency and maturity


there you go with speculation again..

WHO said that *I* was a cop? and the term is Police Officer... show some respect!

did that pic hit home for you rookie? lol Hit a live nerve? Sorry i posted a pic of you getting spooned by your boyfriend... it should have stayed on your myspace page..lol


----------



## Guest

Sam1974 said:


> there you go with speculation again..
> 
> WHO said that *I* was a cop? and the term is Police Officer... show some respect!
> 
> did that pic hit home for you rookie? lol Hit a live nerve? Sorry i posted a pic of you getting spooned by your boyfriend... it should have stayed on your myspace page..lol


It doesn't matter if you're a cop or not. This is still a cop forum. There was another thread where a copper posts a pic of a wedding cake topped with 2 dudes getting married. He exposed his homophobia.


----------



## 94c

rookie said:


> sounds more like internal cop talk


Since nobody wants to step up to the plate.....

Your mother is a cunt, your father has no balls, and you are a fuckin no good mother fucking pussy.

By the way, you are a fuckin pussy yourself................

Who is in charge of keeping this place under control anyways?

This is what we replaced the Hot Babe thread with?


----------



## Guest

94c said:


> Since nobody wants to step up to the plate.....
> 
> Your mother is a cunt, your father has no balls, and you are a fuckin no good mother fucking pussy.
> 
> By the way, you are a fuckin pussy yourself................
> 
> Who is in charge of keeping this place under control anyways?
> 
> This is what we replaced the Hot Babe thread with?


happy veteran's day



94c said:


> Since nobody wants to step up to the plate.....
> 
> Your mother is a cunt, your father has no balls, and you are a fuckin no good mother fucking pussy.
> 
> By the way, you are a fuckin pussy yourself................
> 
> Who is in charge of keeping this place under control anyways?
> 
> This is what we replaced the Hot Babe thread with?


you kiss your mother with that mouth? your father was in her mouth too


----------



## Eagle13

rookie said:


> happy veteran's day
> 
> you kiss your mother with that mouth? your father was in her mouth too


We already know your email tvbdude. We know you posted as tvbdude before you were "rookie". But now you are just The Turd Burglar!

I see that you have adopted the Human Rights Campaign logo as your new avatar. Are you now a human rights advocate?


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> We already know your email tvbdude. We know you posted as tvbdude before you were "rookie". But now you are just The Turd Burglar!
> 
> I see that you have adopted the Human Rights Campaign logo as your new avatar. Are you now a human rights advocate?


ooh! you got my e-mail and changing my settings. like that's gonna faze me


----------



## Eagle13

rookie said:


> ooh! you got my e-mail and changing my settings. like that's gonna faze me


Nobody changed your settings psycho.


----------



## Guest

rookie said:


> happy veteran's day
> 
> you kiss your mother with that mouth? your father was in her mouth too


Warning...we are watching....:letitall:


----------



## Guest

Troll Police said:


> Warning...we are watching....:letitall:


lmao, which member here is pathetic enough to create this username to harass me?


----------



## midwatch

rookie said:


> you kiss your mother with that mouth? your father was in her mouth too


This isn't even remotely funny. If you're going to try and throw bombs, please try to make them somewhat humorous and not retarded.


----------



## Sam1974

midwatch said:


> This isn't even remotely funny. If you're going to try and throw bombs, please try to make them somewhat humorous and not retarded.


aaaaaaaaaaamen!


----------



## Guest

midwatch said:


> This isn't even remotely funny. If you're going to try and throw bombs, please try to make them somewhat humorous and not retarded.


and 94c's post isn't retarded? you're biased


----------



## 263FPD

rookie said:


> and 94c's post isn't retarded? you're biased


Nice avatar rookie

http://www.masscops.com/forums/members/rookie.html


----------



## Guest

*JOKE OF THE DAY:*

How do you break *rookie*'s finger? Punch him in the nose or kick him in the a$$.


----------



## 263FPD

Jeepy said:


> *JOKE OF THE DAY:*
> 
> How do you break *rookie*'s finger? Punch him in the nose or kick him in the a$$.


Based on his new avatar, you may just kick some poor inocent guy in the balls if you kick rookie in the ass.

Are those avatars for real or did some one hack his profile.


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> Based on his new avatar, you may just kick some poor inocent guy in the balls if you kick rookie in the ass.
> 
> Are those avatars for real or did some one hack his profile.


a copper hacked into my profile. that's a crime. arrest him!


----------



## 263FPD

rookie said:


> a copper hacked into my profile. that's a crime. arrest him!


Your birthday was likely a crime, Should someone arrest your mother? Know this, you should have been swallowed.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Rookie, you arent fit to scrape the shit off the shoes of these officers.


----------



## 263FPD

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Rookie, you are shit on the shoes of these officers.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Guys - really - I find the "ignore" feature so very peaceful!


then get the fuck out bitch


----------



## Guest

I would just love it if a worthless pussy like *rookie* would do a B&E at my house. . . .


----------



## niteowl1970

rookie said:


> then get the fuck out bitch


What an articulate young man you are. I'm sure you have a bright future ahead of you.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

PLease dear God ,would someone from Admin ban these morons and block their Ip's!


----------



## 7costanza

Thank God....now ...add sable,nick99 and adrian please.


----------



## Sam1974

worst part about Rookie's behavior is that he is 35, and has a wife and kids..
what a tool... BUBYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 263FPD

Sam1974 said:


> worst part about Rookie's behavior is that he is 35, and has a wife and kids..
> what a tool... BUBYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


He reproduces?


----------



## Sam1974

263FPD said:


> He reproduces?


yes.. according to one of the other posts on another forum, 263, he has a wife AND kids.. Makes you sick to your stomach to think how the kids are going to turn out.. they never stood a chance


----------



## 263FPD

Sam1974 said:


> yes.. according to one of the other posts on another forum, 263, he has a wife AND kids.. _* Makes you sick to your stomach to think how the kids are going to turn out.. *_they never stood a chance


----------



## fra444

OK!! So Stbbrn wants a night out and I miss ALL OF THIS?!?!?! WTF!!


----------



## Nuke_TRT

mtc said:


> Thanks for having my back guys!


Having your back is better then your backhand, I have witnessed some of your smack downs.


----------



## 94c

rookie said:


> happy veteran's day
> 
> you kiss your mother with that mouth? your father was in her mouth too


My friend, your user name says it all.

If you are even on this job, then you have a piss poor department that couldn't weed you out during the interview process. Either that, or you are one of those guys that only became a cop because of his UNCLE.



rookie said:


> then get the fuck out bitch


Am I missing something here or is this site going to MOTHER FUCKING HELL.

Bring back those women with big tits.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

rookie said:


> then get the fuck out bitch


I'm still trying to figure out why this wasn't enough to ban him.


----------



## kwflatbed

He is gone,banned.


----------



## fra444

94c said:


> Bring back those women with big tits.


 WAHOOOO!!!!! I'm with 94C!!! :fun:

OH! WAIT!...... I forgot, JC will shut this thread down now that we have talked about this.......

I just hope she doesnt send us to the training school like she did to Snipe.....


----------



## 263FPD

94c said:


> My friend, your user name says it all.
> 
> *If you are even on this job, then you have a piss poor department that couldn't weed you out during the interview process. Either that, or you are one of those guys that only became a cop because of his UNCLE.*
> 
> Am I missing something here or is this site going to MOTHER FUCKING HELL.
> 
> Bring back those women with big tits.


The closest he has been to the job is the back seat of a cruiser, front of the booking desk, and inside the cell.


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> The closest he has been to the job is the back seat of a cruiser, front of the booking desk, and inside the cell.


He was on the job 263... the BLOW job. :fun:


----------



## Sam1974

5-0 said:


> He was on the job 263... the BLOW job. :fun:


:L: ...


----------



## 263FPD

5-0 said:


> He was on the job 263... the BLOW job. :fun:


I am thinking that for him that was a hobby.


----------



## Kilvinsky

You know what I think rookie? Well, I'll tell you.....

oh. He's banned. How did I miss THIS? As someone once said on another thread, sometimes it's best to miss a thread and then just read the whole thing in one shot. It's like getting the whole season of 24 and watching it in one night.

except that I don't watch 24, but I'm sure you know what I mean.

ah rookie, in no time at all, we'll miss his inflated ego, his stretched sphincter and his dry wit.


----------



## fra444

Kilvinsky said:


> You know what I think rookie? Well, I'll tell you.....
> 
> oh. He's banned. How did I miss THIS? As someone once said on another thread, sometimes it's best to miss a thread and then just read the whole thing in one shot. It's like getting the whole season of 24 and watching it in one night.
> 
> except that I don't watch 24, but I'm sure you know what I mean.
> 
> ah rookie, in no time at all, we'll miss his inflated ego, his stretched sphincter and his dry wit.


 LMFAO!!! :L: :L: !!! Brother I love ya but DAMN! you are out there sometimes!


----------



## Johnny Law

5-0 said:


> He was on the job 263... the BLOW job. :fun:


Rookie is throwing a party in his mouth tonight, anyone can come.


----------



## 7costanza

> and his mouth is a drag strip... he wants everybody to lay their rubber on it......


:L::L::L: Im using that one USMC.


----------



## 263FPD

Johnny Law said:


> Rookie is throwing a party in his mouth tonight, anyone can *cum*.


FIFY!!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Oh, my, this has gotten outta hand.........though I'm sure he'll keep a firm grip on things. What a sucker, eh? You of course all realize you're in for one hell of a tongue lashing. Just be careful if he's under oath, you'll get the tooth, the whole tooth and nothing BUT the tooth, 'cause I'm sure he's only GOT ONE!


----------



## Glock23

Kilvinsky said:


> Oh, my, this has gotten outta hand.........though I'm sure he'll keep *a firm grip* on things. What a sucker, eh? You of course all realize you're in for one hell of a *tongue lashing*. Just be careful if he's under oath, you'll get the tooth, the whole tooth and nothing BUT the tooth, 'cause I'm sure he's only GOT ONE!


Uhhhhh uh huh huh huh Uhhh you said "A Firm Grip". Uhhhh huh huh huh.


----------

